# Error when build world



## grzlus (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello,

When I try to build world I get the following error: http://pastebin.com/QFgNin7a

I've updated sources (by SVN). My system version is 10-CURRENT and compiler Clang (with GCC I get the same error).


----------



## fonz (Jul 17, 2013)

Disclaimer: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=40469#HEAD


----------



## grzlus (Jul 18, 2013)

Problem solved. In my clang version __char32_t and __char16_t are not defined. After defining these types everything compiled.


----------

